# Rock Mobile Disk Setup



## elgeektech (Oct 5, 2005)

I bought a 120gb Rock mobile Disk from Ebay. In the item install discriptions it stated it was plug and play...wrong!. Do you guys have any suggestions on what I need to do? other than returning to item. Any advise you can share will greatly be appreciated. 

system information
OS win98


----------



## mj46 (Oct 5, 2005)

Well, your OS poses the problem because Windows 98 does not support Mass Storage volumes connected via USB. You will have to find a driver for it and, unfortunately, I did not see on available on Lacie's website for that particular device. The device description only hints that it requires Windows 2000, XP, and Vista. Windows Millenium, I believe, is the first one that supported such devices. That is, of course, based on the fact that my flash drives work on Millenium and not 98. Hopefully you will be able to find a driver or perhaps someone here could find one, but I was unable to find one by conventional means.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

Found a reference to these drivers for a Rock Mobile Disk external drive.


----------



## elgeektech (Oct 5, 2005)

Thanks! GNOMAD. I knew you guys would help. Thanks all.


----------

